# ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ



## @CATHOLIC@ (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رجاءً عدم نقل موضوعي لمنتدى ثاني بدون علمي او استأذان مني شخصياً*

تم الترجمة عن طريقي اني كوسمتالوجي والصور
من شركة التي نتعامل معاها للادوية الخاصة بالأظافر

*تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين 


تجميل وإزالة الجلد الزائد في اليدين والقدمين







تلجأ الكثير من الفتيات لمراكز التجميل لصقل أظافرهم أو ما يطلق عليه عملية البديكير والمانيكير وهي عملية تجميل وإزالة الجلد الزائد في اليدين والقدمين، وبخطوات بسيطة يمكنك القيام بها في المنزل .. وكل ما تحتاجين إليه للقيام بهذه المهمة هو :









*










*الأغراض والوازم التي تحتاجينها:*







*مقص للأظافر.





- زيت لمعالجة الأظافر.





- كريم خاص للجلد الميت.





- مبرد.





- عود البرتقال وتجديه لدى مراكز التجميل والصيليات يستخدم لإزالة الجلد الميت المتصلب حول الأظافر.





- كريم مرطب خاص لليدين والقدمين.



*​
*يــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ*

*- فرشاة لتنظيف الظافر بعد قطع البشرة الميتة .






- حجر وهناك عدة أنواع تجدينها لدى العطارين أو الصيدليات
يستعمل للقدم فقط وليس لليد للضرورة فقط.






- فوطة.



- وعاء صغير خاص لليدين.




-وعاء خاص للقدمين.







​*

*
يتبع يتبع يتبع يتبع*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ*

*[]الطريقة :
للمناكير والبدكير بنفس الوقت الشرح للحالتين هنا.....*[/U]


- انقعي قدميك بماء فاتر مع القليل من الشامبو الخاص بالأقدام. كما في الصوة فوق

- انقعي يديك في ماء فاتر مع القليل من صابون خاص لليد مدة خمس دقائق،كما في الصورة فوق

- نشفي يدك ثم قصي أظافرك وابدأي من المنتصف ثم الجانبين.





- بردي الأظافر، ووزعي الكريم الخاص بالجلد الميت أوالزيت على أظافرك.







- بعود البرتقال ادفعي برفق الجلد المتصلب حول أظافرك مع استعمال الكريم
رجاءً استعملي الكريم عند محاولة الضغط البشرة الميتة الى الوراء.





- حاولي استعمال المقص لكي تقومي بتقطيع السبرة الميتة كما في الصورة.






- بعد الانتهاء قومي بعمل وضع الكريم  ليدك بفرك القليل من الكريم وبحركات دائرية بأصابعك ثم اغسلي ونشفي.

- ضعي الكريم حتى ينشف ثم اغسلي ونشفي.

- الآن القدمين اخرجيها من الماء وافركيها بالحجر.






- نشفي القدم وقصي الأظافر وبرديها.






- ضعي الكريم الخاص بالجلد الميت أو الزيت وبرفق أزيلي الجلد بعود البرتقال.






- أضيفي كريم  وافركي بيدك ويمكنك الفرك بالليفة المغربية.

- اغسلي قدميكِ بالماء، ثم نشفيهما.

- ضعي كريم الوشن على قدميك اتركيه حتى ينشف.

- ضعي الكريم على يديك وقدميك وقومي بعمل تدليك لهما. 





اول صورة حاولي الضغط القليل في منتصف قدمك






وايضا من تحت قدمك 






حاولي تعملي لقدمك حركة كما في الشكل حركة مدورة






[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ*

*وايضاً اصابعك حركة مدورة






حاولي تبعيد او بمعنى أخر حاولي تنشيط الدورة الدموية في كول اصبع
بعمل حركة هذة بين كول اصبع






أضغطي على كعب قدمك لتنشيط العظام






بعد انتهاء هذا عزيزتي حاولي اذا حبيتي ابدئي بتلون أظافرك....






​**[/size][/U]​*


*رجاءً عدم نقل موضوعي لمنتدى ثاني بدون علمي او استأذان مني شخصياً*[/B]​[/CENTER][/B][/COLOR]


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ*

بجد انتى هايله

ميرسى يا حببتى على مجهودك

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## gigi angel (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ*

الموضوع جميل اوى بجد تحفه 

مرسى ليكى على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღღღ تعلمي الباديكير والمنايكير بطريقة المحترفين ღღღ*

ميرسى يا حببتى على مجهودك ربنا يوفقك


----------

